# possibly an old school jbl amp and a rarish cadence amp?



## Avernier

its a jbl GTQ400. 4,3,2 channel. it has the oddest crossover i've ever seen. anybody know anything about it? what its worth? whether it actually makes what it says it will? here are some pics...its a tad beat up but it does work and i got it for free. plus i'm a sucker for white amps....














































now for the cadence...

it appears to be very nice...

but i've been informed that it was a design with a major flaw....the fins are too short to properly dissapate(sp) heat, leading to a short life... I've been informed that it was to be sold but not as a cadence or something strange...cadence fixed the design and i believe later sold that model of amp... it is currently not working, but i was going to have my step dad take a look at it because he has fixed my guitar amps in the past...to solve the overheating issues, i was thinking that i would run it without the top and with fans....also, i was told to ask jason about it on here... here's some pics...


















































any help or info on these is greatly appreciated, i plan on going active three way and my collection is growing little by little...


----------



## tophatjimmy

I pulled one of those JBL's out of a semi once. was 'factory' installed.
What's so odd about the crossover? looks to me like the fronts and rears are full range with the x-over switch OFF and the rears are low passed and the fronts are high passed with the x-over switch ON.

Good thing you got it free, probably not worth much in that condition. But if it works hey bonus!

And that Cadence amp is one of the defective ones with the too small heat sink that've been floating around. PM user JasonPaul if you have any specific questions about it.

And, oh yeah, SEARCH NOOB! lol 
http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=GTQ400

http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-GTQ400--4/3...temQQimsxZ20080929?IMSfp=TL080929139008r12235


----------



## tomtomjr

The JBL is from 94 or so. These were the first ones that JBL sent overseas to have built. They sound decent though. Didn't have a high failure rate on them back then. We sold a lot of them.
The Cadence, I don't know the models on them. Only had a few come through for repair. But they were the early ones. Can't help you on that one...


----------



## Avernier

tophatjimmy said:


> I pulled one of those JBL's out of a semi once. was 'factory' installed.
> What's so odd about the crossover? looks to me like the fronts and rears are full range with the x-over switch OFF and the rears are low passed and the fronts are high passed with the x-over switch ON.
> 
> Good thing you got it free, probably not worth much in that condition. But if it works hey bonus!
> 
> And that Cadence amp is one of the defective ones with the too small heat sink that've been floating around. PM user JasonPaul if you have any specific questions about it.
> 
> And, oh yeah, SEARCH NOOB! lol
> http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=GTQ400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-GTQ400--4/3...temQQimsxZ20080929?IMSfp=TL080929139008r12235



yeah, i definately planned on using it, so its worth something to me...


sorry i didn't search, on some other forums, i'm the one telling people to search...:blush: now i feel super dumb...

thanks for the info though...


the thing i found strange is that the amp doesn't have the ability for both channels to be high, or low, one is always high, and one is always low, or, they are both full range... plus you cant select a x-over point, so that means, i'll need either a new hu or an external eq of some sort be cause my old clarion db255 isn't cutting it anymore....

i'll pm jason and ask about my cadence...


----------



## brownmoses

i had a gtq 400 and 200 in one of my first systems. i loved them. i still got one 400 that needs a repair. want it for parts? the case is cleaner too. you cover the shipping and its yours.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

back in the day I had 3 gtq 400's with 2 gtq 200's 
3 w3's(one per amp) and Quarts front n rear

people ask me why i'm so deaf

i have GTX 47xover stored on a shelf if anyone is interested


----------



## tomtomjr

Has anyone tried a GTQ360 ? I found one the other day in my brother in laws car audio collection. Thought about stealing it for myself. Good looking amp. Looks different than the one in the pic. Says on the front "Made in the USA" . Just curious if this is a high end JBL, or ???


----------



## AVIDEDTR

newer then the amp posted here - less power then the 400 - not sure of the sound - it was their box store models is all i remember


----------



## AVIDEDTR

http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=GTX47&CheckProduct=Y


----------



## chithead

What are you asking for the GTX47?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

not sure what they are worth it's been 8 years since it's seen power?


----------



## MantaOwner

I'm a big fan of those oldschool JBL amps and have spent many years to collect them, I'm going to build my system using these, currently I have:
3x GTS-180x
2x GTS-300
Some pics. On the first there are GTX47 and 2x GTS-180x, on the second a GTS-300:



















Probably not going to use them all, still need to decide on system diagram.
JBL started to make them somewhere in the beginning of the '90s and ended production in '97 or '98. Those are no hi-end amps but have a decent sound and output too, they definately make the stated power and a bit more.
You can actually change the internal x-over parts yourself according to the product manual, either getting parts from a JBL representative or electronics store. Here's the manual for GTS-300:
http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Owner's Manual/GTS300 om.pdf
The x-over part should be the same for all the GT-series amps.

Tõnu


----------



## Avernier

brownmoses said:


> i had a gtq 400 and 200 in one of my first systems. i loved them. i still got one 400 that needs a repair. want it for parts? the case is cleaner too. you cover the shipping and its yours.


totally interested, give me a couple of weeks to build up some cash though..so broke....


----------



## Avernier

AVIDEDTR said:


> back in the day I had 3 gtq 400's with 2 gtq 200's
> 3 w3's(one per amp) and Quarts front n rear
> 
> people ask me why i'm so deaf
> 
> i have GTX 47xover stored on a shelf if anyone is interested




could i use the gtx47 for an active three way setup, or is it a one channel deal?


----------



## GlasSman

PandaS10 said:


> the thing i found strange is that the amp doesn't have the ability for both channels to be high, or low, one is always high, and one is always low, or, they are both full range... plus you cant select a x-over point.


Those amps were released in the early/mid 90's...while not eons ago...for car audio it is...

x-over features were limited...there were a few exceptions....but I always used seperate units as they weren't as limited.

You have to realize something....it's _*2008*_ and we're all _*spoiled*_ with the features present on even mid line gear.


----------



## Avernier

GlasSman said:


> Those amps were released in the early/mid 90's...while not eons ago...for car audio it is...
> 
> x-over features were limited...there were a few exceptions....but I always used seperate units as they weren't as limited.
> 
> You have to realize something....it's _*2008*_ and we're all _*spoiled*_ with the features present on even mid line gear.



this is very true and i hadn't thought of it like that...


----------



## crux131

I have a Sony xm-4045 at the house with the same type of crossover layout.

rear channels set for flat or 80 hz lowpass, front chanels set either flat or 80 hz high pass.

We are definitely spoiled with features....of course some equipment s features can make it more of a nightmare than a blessing( example : a full active capable headunit, and an owner who has no idea what all these settings they keep fidgeting with are for ).


----------



## bf41229

Avernier said:


> its a jbl GTQ400. 4,3,2 channel. it has the oddest crossover i've ever seen. anybody know anything about it? what its worth? whether it actually makes what it says it will? here are some pics...its a tad beat up but it does work and i got it for free. plus i'm a sucker for white amps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for the cadence...
> 
> it appears to be very nice...
> 
> but i've been informed that it was a design with a major flaw....the fins are too short to properly dissapate(sp) heat, leading to a short life... I've been informed that it was to be sold but not as a cadence or something strange...cadence fixed the design and i believe later sold that model of amp... it is currently not working, but i was going to have my step dad take a look at it because he has fixed my guitar amps in the past...to solve the overheating issues, i was thinking that i would run it without the top and with fans....also, i was told to ask jason about it on here... here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help or info on these is greatly appreciated, i plan on going active three way and my collection is growing little by little...


bought one back in 1993 ran 2 infinity b


Avernier said:


> its a jbl GTQ400. 4,3,2 channel. it has the oddest crossover i've ever seen. anybody know anything about it? what its worth? whether it actually makes what it says it will? here are some pics...its a tad beat up but it does work and i got it for free. plus i'm a sucker for white amps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for the cadence...
> 
> it appears to be very nice...
> 
> but i've been informed that it was a design with a major flaw....the fins are too short to properly dissapate(sp) heat, leading to a short life... I've been informed that it was to be sold but not as a cadence or something strange...cadence fixed the design and i believe later sold that model of amp... it is currently not working, but i was going to have my step dad take a look at it because he has fixed my guitar amps in the past...to solve the overheating issues, i was thinking that i would run it without the top and with fans....also, i was told to ask jason about it on here... here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help or info on these is greatly appreciated, i plan on going active three way and my collection is growing little by little...


bought one new in 1993 1984 grand prix ran 2 12 in infinity baffled subs and 2 kenwood 6 by 9.5 4 ways in my rear deck ran the subs in series the eq did its job clean and hard hitting true wattage i sold that amp to a friend about 8 years later amp is still beating today never had any repairs wish i could by a new one today


----------

